# Culturelle vs Acidophilus



## Patsy (Feb 11, 2000)

hi! I am IBS-C with terrible gas. I have taken acidophilus PB8 for months. I really noticed no decrease in any of my symptoms. After reading so many posts, I ordered Culturelle. I have been taking it for two weeks now. I can't believe the difference in the amount of gas I have. I really feel better,too.My question is - is Culturelle really that different from PB8? Does it really help lessen IBS symptoms, or is it just a coincidence?Cuturelle is more expensive. If it is really different than other probiotics, it is worth it!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

If Culturelle really consists of living lactobacillus GG, then it can make a difference, but only in treating a C. dif infection. There is no hard evidence to say it will help with other intestinal problems, although it probably can't hurt. The best advice was probably what I mentioned at http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/014455.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Contents of Culturelle: Lactobacillus GGContents of PB8: 100% Natural Cultures of Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Lactobacillus plantarum, Lactobacillus bulgaricus, Lactobacillus casei, S. thermophilus, Bifodobacterium bifidum, S. faecium, Bifidobacterium infantis 1000 mg. It looks like the Culturelle people have decided to stick with one well researched strain of Lactobacillis (if you type in Lactobacillus GG into medline you get a goodly number of studies.)OTOH the PB8 people look like they went for a more shotgun approach. They also seem to be, from one of the web sites that I admittedly only scaned breifly, to be more concerned about the B vitamin production which may be why they have a bunch of different species.I don't know if anyone really understands what will cause one bacteria or another to colonize a particular human being. Personally I think that going with a single species known to actually colonize people may be a better way to go/makes more sense to me. OTOH any individual may or may not be a suitable host for the particular strains used. If you find one that works for you personally, stick with it. It may be the one that is compatable with you, whether or not it is compatable with anyone else.K.


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

I have been taking Culturelle for a few months and have had good results...until recently, that is. At first I thought that I bought a bad batch so I bought another package, with the same results. I don't know what to do. It was the only thing that seem to be of any help. Now what do I do??


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

kmottus, Have you found that those with Bifodobacterium in are better for slow transit people? This seems to be the case for me. I have been taking PB8 for the last month, and it seems to have helped with it. I had taken it once before when I had Candida over-growth as a result of being on Amoxicillin for over a year (I also have fibromyalgia). It didn't seem to help that much then when I had the cyclical soft stooling/dumping problem of Candida, but since treatment with Diflucan, I am back to my regular slow transit constipation tendency, and the PB8 seems to help keep me regular.It would make sense that different intestinal environments would respond to different probiotics.I know there is controversey over the existence of Candida, and to be sure, it is not everyones problem with IBS, but for those who fit the profile, as I did, it should not be over-looked, especially if one has been on particular meds, have an underlying autoimmune disorder, and have had a change in their bowel pattern with increased bloating and gas, as well as developing possible fungal infections elsewhere. For more info. see the following: http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSCHN000/9339/9666.htmlPatsy, here is a link there about gas/bloating: http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSCHN000/9339/9999.html It might help you to cut out a lot of sugars in your diet too Patsy. There is a link within this article that you can click on that talks about this too. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 01-01-2001).][This message has been edited by moldie (edited 01-01-2001).][This message has been edited by moldie (edited 01-01-2001).]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You may not remember, but has anything changed? Particularly anything that may effect the symptoms the culturelle was helping with?Eating patterns?Stress levels?Sleeping patterns?Eating more fiber, less?The lengthy holiday season could mean eating in unusual ways over an extended period of time.Not knowing what symptoms were helped, or what you've tried that doesn't work, I'm not sure what advice to give. Although it might be worth seeing the doctor. Lots of medical type things can cause digestive problems in normal people. Most, if not all, of these things happen to IBSers. When IBS is active it can be difficult to notice, but when a formally effective treatment suddenly stops working, I think it would be reasonable to do what a "normal" person who suddenly started getting GI symptoms would do. Get it checked out. Once your sure nothing medical has changed then it's time to get back on the what IBS treatment do I try next routine.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Moldie.AFAIK there isn't a lot of studies (at least not that make it to Medline) as to which particular species of Probiotic are better for certain types of GI problems.Most of the research (on Medline)has been done on Lactobacilli species, I dunno how much has been done on the others.At this poinr about as far as I'm willing to push it is different species may work differently for different people. I'd doubt that any one species (or combinations of species vs single species) would be the best one for everyone.Sorry I don't have more info for you.K.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2001)

On the acidopholous question, I am getting innundated with different views about what is best. My research so far has brought two important findings, and your views appreciated. 1. human strains over animal strains2. mixing strains, i.e. acidopholous, bifidus, etc, which MOST companies do, is a no-no because by Natasha Trenev's research "Probiotics: nature's Internal Healers", they kill each other off, if they are kept together in a bottle. Natren's Mega dopholous sells them separately.3. acidopholous is like sending boyscouts to fight an army, according to David Webster, unless you bring your colon into Ph balance (most people's are too alkaline; mine is too acid). His miracle solution, which I am about to try, is a special enema with dairy whey, which you then continue to take orally. this allows the acidopholous to multiply and live.thoughts on any of this? Anyone heard of Webster's method?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:1. human strains over animal strains


Lactobacillus GG originally came from a human. Some of others may have also, but what's the point?


> quote: 2. mixing strains, i.e. acidopholous, bifidus, etc, which MOST companies do, is a no-no because by Natasha Trenev's research "Probiotics: nature's Internal Healers", they kill each other off, if


There is bound to be competition among the species, but better them than dangerous bacteria like C. dif. I don't believe this research is real.


> quote:3. acidopholous is like sending boyscouts to fight an army, according to David Webster


I don't understand this.


> quote:unless you bring your colon into Ph balance (most people's are too alkaline; mine is too acid). His miracle


Who says what's what? How did they measure it? It's not that simple. The pH of anyone's colon is bound to be a little acidic. The more fiber and undigested starch, the more acidic. The more probiotics, probably the more acidic too. That's fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2001)

Just to add my 2c worth here, how do people know they actually have a lactobacillus imbalance (assuming lactobacillus insufficiency is implicated in IBS)? The only sure method AFAIK is to have a #2 sample analysed and a bacterial profile determined, to see if there is a reduced count (according to scientific accepted criteria). Assuming a bacterial imbalance is determined, then undertake courses of probiotics and repeat sample analysis until sufficient colonisation has corrected the balance, after which the symptoms 'should' be alleviated. Having said that, I think it would be a really useful exercise for anyone with IBS considering probiotics to follow. I'm a firm believer of the "suspect bacteria overgrowth=IBS" theory, and for all we know there may be a particular profile imbalance that may be common to IBS people. Zap.


----------



## Patsy (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi! I started having less gas and eating problems once Christmas vacation started. (I am a teacher.) New Years Eve I took chances - I ate a variety of foods and even ate a lot of cookies. I had hardly any gas. The gas I did have was less offensive than normal.I am back at school now. I hope my problems do not return. I have often wondered whether the water here causes problems for me.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Flux, could you give us the explanation by which fiber and starches are turned into acids? Wouldn't eating acid foods or drinking drinks high in acid cause problems for some people too?Thanks for the response kmottus. I know they're still working on it at least! I hope it will involve more extensive studies of the different strains.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:which fiber and starches are turned into acids?


All the undigested ones would be. That's what the bacteria do generate acetic acid (vinegar), lactic acid, and buytric acid.The colon *requires* this acid to live off of.


> quote:Wouldn't eating acid foods ordrinking drinks high in acid cause problems for some people too?


By acid foods, I am assuming you mean foods that would test acidic if they were dipped in litmus paper. These might not be good for people who have GERD, but beyond that it shouldn't make much difference. The stomach is far more acidic than anything you could possibly consume and it's all completely neutralized once it hits the small intestine.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

mom777,From what I read on on another thread, there is a difference in Culturelle some is 10 billion cells, some 20 and some 40. U can call the number 1-888-828-4242 (it is on the end of box.) and tell them how it worked and now don't seem to help. Ask them about the difference in the strength...Maybe you got a weak batch.














------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

Thanks Joyce! I will call them in the morning. I just started to take two of these a day, as I read about someone else doing this, but still, no difference. Darn!


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

I have been taking two Acidophilus tablets in the morning with a digestive enzyme and I have had very little gas, bloating or D--It has also helped with my digestion as far as having Gerd! I am pleased with it!------------------trish


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks flux, now could you tell me by what mechanisms it is neutralized?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Thanks flux, now could you tell me by what mechanisms it is neutralized?


Acid in the duodenum stimulates the S cells of the duodenum to secrete secretin, which in turn stimulates the pancreas duct to secrete bicarbonate in with pancreatic juice. Once in the duodenum, the neutralization reaction is NaHCO3 + HCl -> NaCl + H20 +CO2


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks again flux. They do pancreatic/exocrine function and enzyme testing, do they not? Is it possible that some people have a problem secreting enough secreten or bicarbonate to effectively neutralize the acids? Then what?


----------

